# Michael Bay says 'Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles' are aliens,



## Valwin (Mar 20, 2012)

> At the annual Nickelodeon upfront presentation last week, über-producer Michael Bay revealed details for Platinum Dunes’ upcoming live-action _Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles_ movie, including a new origin story for the half-shell heroes that is sure to raise the ire of diehard fans.
> “When you see this movie, kids are going to believe one day these turtles actually do exist when we are done with this movie,” said Bay as he took the stage to discuss his new vision for the reptilian reboot. “*These turtles are from an alien race, and they are going to be tough, edgy, funny and completely loveable.”*
> In the original mythology, four baby turtles fall into the sewer and come into contact with glowing radioactive ooze, which mutates them into four bad-ass warriors trained in ninjutsu by astute rodent Splinter. But could the rewriting of the Turtles’ origin story dissuade some fans from embracing the newest incarnation? A comic book-to-movie adaptation’s worst nightmare is bad pre-publicity, and Bay may have generated that in about 30 words.
> On the flip side, it might seem outrageous to non-fans of the series that _Teenage Mutant Ninja _purists are offended by the new mythos of Leonardo, Donatello, Raphael and Michelangelo. Truth, we might sound a wee bit ridiculous when we cry out, “I can’t believe Bay says they’re aliens when they’re _obviously_ derived from radioactive slime!” But Bay is essentially erasing almost 30 years of love for transmogrified adolescent reptile ninjas by claiming each turtle is less of a fearsome, fighting toxic anomaly and more of a forest green _E.T. _with nunchucks. What would Shredder think!?




“*These turtles are from an alien race, and they are going to be tough, edgy, funny and completely loveable.”*


----------



## Veho (Mar 20, 2012)

So where did Splinter come from?


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 20, 2012)

Veho said:


> So where did Splinter come from?


Veho, gosh did you not read the post? Obviously, space.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Mar 20, 2012)

LOL the titles wrong then

TEENAGE ALIEN NINJA TURTLES
doesnt have the same ring to it


----------



## Veho (Mar 20, 2012)

Also, they are 20 years old and practice kung fu.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Mar 20, 2012)

It is getting weirder for changing the storyline. To me, it doesn't make any sense. Oh brother.


----------



## funem (Mar 20, 2012)

Veho said:


> So where did Splinter come from?



From incorrectly handling a piece of rough wood.


----------



## Veho (Mar 20, 2012)

funem said:


> Veho said:
> 
> 
> > So where did Splinter come from?
> ...



Was it a piece of wood from a shredder?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 20, 2012)

So....uh.. essentially...



			
				Michael Bay said:
			
		

> We're going to take the childhood memories of millions of people out there, and take a huge intoxicating watery dump on them.


----------



## xist (Mar 20, 2012)

Krang was an alien...it's not that big a leap.


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 20, 2012)

Cool a horrible live action fanfic.

That's going to do well. Good luck with that...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 20, 2012)

xist said:


> Krang was an alien...it's not that big a leap.



He was from a different dimension. The Turtles are earth born who dicked around in some toxic Ooze.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 20, 2012)

@Michael Bay


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 20, 2012)

Now, I was utterly ninja turtle mad in the late 80s, but... Weren't they always completely fucking about with the canon, and weren't they always always utterly cheesy and self conciously 'radical'?

I remember watching the first film as a kid and going "Huh... Raphael isn't the leader, that's Leonardo." along with wondering who the fuck half of the characters  were and where guys like Rocksteady and Bee-bop or Krang were, seeing as most of my knowledge of the TMHT universe was from the cartoons and comics based on the cartoons, which were vastly different from the original comic series.  To me the first film felt like a Uwe Boll film before Uwe Boll films.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 20, 2012)

Theres only one thing I can say....


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Gahars (Mar 20, 2012)

Guys, really. Was anyone expecting this to be any good to begin with?


----------



## Terenigma (Mar 21, 2012)

I died a little inside, i hope this film destroys his career. I really do.

It disgusts me how producers think they are bigger than a franchise and i think bay has been on the fence with getting a huge fan backlash already but changing the origin of the turtles is crossing the line. I hope fans of turtles destroy him for doing this, i hope the film flops, i hope he gets discredited as a film producer and loses a shit ton of money. I get that turtles isnt as popular as it used to be but its still one is one of the better things from my childhood (as im sure it is many others) Plus I actually really liked the last turtles film, the raphael vs leonardo scene was brilliant no matter how you look at it. Now i find myself weeping for the future of turtles...


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Mar 21, 2012)

Every time I think of Micheal Bay I think of this....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEdZ-yjxHLI


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Mar 21, 2012)

Theres a reason everybidy hates highlander 2.  It made them into aliens.


----------



## Jennyfurr (Mar 21, 2012)

Why does Michael Bay get to keep on making moviessss?
Seriously, this is just dumb.


----------



## 431unknown (Mar 21, 2012)

Somebody get me a gun so I can put myself out of misery now please. Seriously wtf?


----------



## DiscostewSM (Mar 21, 2012)

Remember when aliens were introduced into Indiana Jones? We all know how that ended.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Mar 21, 2012)

Turtles mutated from toxic sludge, are well versed in martial arts and go around fighting crime are *aliens*





Sounds legit.


----------



## Scorpei (Mar 21, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> So....uh.. essentially...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No no no, that was the original story! Geesh! Didn't you read anything from the OP ?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Mar 21, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> He was from a different dimension. The Turtles are earth born who dicked around in some toxic Ooze.



thats the best summary ive heard


----------



## Shinigami357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Obviously they crash-landed here on Earth in search of the all-powerful pizzabox owned by some nerd who's trying to sell it on e-bay.

Cue OVER 9000 explosions.

THE END

Duh.

Owait... that was transformers.

So... what's Bay smokin?


----------



## Master Mo (Mar 21, 2012)

Changing the Origin-Story for such a beloved franchise is very very risky... I personally don't like where this is going, since I always thought the mutation of the four turtles and other creatires was one of the best aspects of TMNT!

Also when I read this I immediately thought about Leela from Futurama because of the mutant-alien-thing


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 21, 2012)

Terenigma said:


> I died a little inside, i hope this film destroys his career. I really do.



Michael Bay has a career?  I didn't know he had enough dendrites in his brain to direct, much less label it as a career.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 21, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> Terenigma said:
> 
> 
> > I died a little inside, i hope this film destroys his career. I really do.
> ...



When millions of people will pay you millions of dollars for a piece of crap, it's easy to have a career.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 21, 2012)

Can't argue with that. I've only seen one Michael Bay movie, and while it certainly wasn't his worst, I'm not sure I want to see it again.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Mar 21, 2012)

http://www.washingtonpost.com/entertainment/celebrities/michael-bay-tells-mutant-ninja-turtles-fans-to-chill-after-comment-on-origin-of-turtle-power/2012/03/20/gIQA47NEQS_story.html?tid=pm_entertainment_pop

He wants us to take a chill pill, lol.

Anyways, he should name it Teenage Alien Intergalatic Ninja Turtles, also known as T.A.I.N.T.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Mar 21, 2012)

Teenage MUTANT Ninja Turtles.

If they're aliens and not mutants, then both the title and subject are wrong.

This is not Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles. This is an entirely new movie that is ultimately similar but not the series we love. Move along and pretend it's not supposed to be the same thing.



DiscostewSM said:


> Anyways, he should name it Teenage Alien Intergalatic Ninja Turtles, also known as T.A.I.N.T.



Or Teenage Intergalactic Taijutsu Turtle Yuppies.


----------



## Jugarina (Mar 22, 2012)

431unknown said:


> Somebody get me a gun so I can put myself out of misery now please. Seriously wtf?



I've got a bunch of guns you can choose from and I suggest picking my elephant gun so I can see all the gibs fly.


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 22, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> http://www.washingto...tertainment_pop
> 
> He wants us to take a chill pill, lol.
> 
> Anyways, he should name it Teenage Alien Intergalatic Ninja Turtles, also known as T.A.I.N.T.






> Robbie Rist, who voiced the character Michelangelo in the original 1990 live-action film adaptation, said Monday in a Facebook message that Bay is “sodomizing” the original movies and causing “the [email protected] of our childhood memories.”



I lol'd so hard at that part.

If Bay was working closely with the original writers, they could probably tell him right away that the ninja turtles were normal turtles before getting hit with radioactive ooze.
AKA they aren't freakin' aliens ever...
if anything, they're xmen mutants.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Mar 22, 2012)

Michael Bay. The greastest troll in Hollywood.


----------



## Nah3DS (Mar 22, 2012)

no, they're turtles


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 22, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> DiscostewSM said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.washingto...tertainment_pop
> ...



I can't believe some of the other actors are supporting him. Sure we haven't seen the script, but come on, the only alien that should be in a TMNT movie is Krang. It's clear he's not working closely with the original writers. The only thing I can think of, is that they get turned into aliens or something, but even then, that's dumb as shit too.


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 22, 2012)

The Turtles sold out in the 80s when they gave them all coloured headbands and turned them into kid-friendly Jar Jar Binks type characters, people are a bit late to complain about their canon being changed and them not bring true to their roots.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 22, 2012)

BlueStar said:


> The Turtles sold out in the 80s when they gave them all coloured headbands and turned them into kid-friendly Jar Jar Binks type characters, people are a bit late to complain about their canon being changed and them not bring true to their roots.



Except they were still earthborn turtles who were in ooze back during that time.


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 22, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> > The Turtles sold out in the 80s when they gave them all coloured headbands and turned them into kid-friendly Jar Jar Binks type characters, people are a bit late to complain about their canon being changed and them not bring true to their roots.
> ...



And before the 1987 cartoons Splinter was a rat who was mutated into a rat-man and then he became a human who mutated into a man-rat.  Then in the movies he went back to originally being rat.


----------



## tj_cool (Mar 22, 2012)

They're illegal immigrants?


----------



## Veho (Mar 23, 2012)

They were bitten by a genetically modified spider.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 23, 2012)

The fact that they were born together, and mutated together in the sewer from some ooze, and taken in by a ninja rat thing...That resonates through the entire show. It's the whole basis for their teachings, the reason why they are a close knit family. It also made them wholly unique.

Now imagine 4 turtle people from a race of (possibly) billions somewhere out there in the galaxy. Doesn't seem so special now, does it?

No, fuck you Michael Bay. I will not "chill". I don't care what the script looks like. You don't just fuck with the largest piece of canon in the entire franchise. Ninja Turtles was one of the largest childhood memories of MILLIONS of people across the globe. You don't just fuck with it and not hear anything about it, you fuckwit.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 23, 2012)

Veho said:


> They were bitten by a genetically modified spider.



Sorry. I hate to inform you, but Spider-Man will also be an alien in the latest installment.


----------



## Thesolcity (Mar 23, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Veho said:
> 
> 
> > They were bitten by a genetically modified spider.
> ...



And black.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 23, 2012)

On a related note:


----------



## Gahars (Mar 23, 2012)

Thesolcity said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > Veho said:
> ...



Hey, I'm not going to lie. I totally would have been down with Donald Glover playing Spider-Man in the new movie. If only...


----------



## Thesolcity (Mar 23, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Thesolcity said:
> 
> 
> > Gahars said:
> ...



Instead of that other guy doing the backstory of Spiderman?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 23, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> The fact that they were born together, and mutated together in the sewer from some ooze, and taken in by a ninja rat thing...That resonates through the entire show. It's the whole basis for their teachings, the reason why they are a close knit family. It also made them wholly unique.
> 
> Now imagine 4 turtle people from a race of (possibly) billions somewhere out there in the galaxy. Doesn't seem so special now, does it?
> 
> No, fuck you Michael Bay. I will not "chill". I don't care what the script looks like. You don't just fuck with the largest piece of canon in the entire franchise. Ninja Turtles was one of the largest childhood memories of MILLIONS of people across the globe. You don't just fuck with it and not hear anything about it, you fuckwit.



Pretty much this. If there's a planet of them, they definitely don't seem so special anymore.


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (Mar 23, 2012)

Doug Walker's take on Michael Bay's latest future fuck-up kind of cooled me off regarding the whole "aliens" thing. But not that much.
http://thatguywithth...hould-be-aliens


----------



## Veho (Mar 24, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Now imagine 4 turtle people from a race of (possibly) billions somewhere out there in the galaxy. Doesn't seem so special now, does it?


Maybe their parents sent them here as babies to save them from the destruction of their home planet, and they're the last of their kind.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 24, 2012)

Veho said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > Now imagine 4 turtle people from a race of (possibly) billions somewhere out there in the galaxy. Doesn't seem so special now, does it?
> ...



Not sure, but is that a Superman reference?


----------



## Veho (Mar 25, 2012)

They could still be unique and a tight-knit family if they were raised on Earth. In the sewer. 

Deduct one million points for each of the following: 
a) they came to Earth already fully grown (and "funny" and "edgy"), 
b) they learned English by watching our TV broadcasts, 
c) each turtle adopted a different jargon/lingo/speech pattern, so one speaks in ebonics, one like a literature major one like Clint Eastwood, and one in Broadway musical lyrics, 
d) the latter is doing that because he was hit on the head.  

Not sure how I would feel if they grew up watching 80s cartoons and are therefore still saying "radical", "righteous" and "cowabunga."


----------



## Coconut (Apr 1, 2012)

What.
Just what.

OH OH OH, they should make a movie with teenage mutant ninja turtles VS Biker Mice from Mars!


----------



## BasedKiliK (Apr 1, 2012)

Wait, this isn't an April Fools joke?* FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUU-*


----------



## JonnyPoots (Apr 1, 2012)

demonicstrife said:


> Wait, this isn't an April Fools joke?* FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUU-*


Yeah, I really wish it was. Alas, it's been 'blaw-blawed' about for a while now.
no 4/1 joke, just active trolling on Michael Bay and "whoever else who cares to anger-[censored] my childhood"'s part .


EDIT: huh, I didn't know *[censored]* was a censored word here on the temp. [censored], i mean, learn something new everyday.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Apr 2, 2012)

As a child of the 80's I grew up watching the original series. I also loved the movies, and at that age I was able to distinguish that the stories of the sets of Turtles were different, and both differed from the comic books quite a bit.

Then in 2003 TMNT started and I wanted NOTHING to do with it. They were not the same turtles I knew and loved, but the series followed the comic books more.

It wasn't until Turtles Forever, where three sets of turtles(prime, 80's, 2003) came together that I loosened up a bit on how essentially there are multiple versions of our favorite turtles.



Spoiler










Of course the 80's turtles cracking jokes was the best part.

Of course, I think its a huge cope out when someone goes the alien/aliens did it route, and no matter what it will always feel weird but really, Its not worth getting your panties in a twist about it especially with series like this that was started as a satirical comic book that very quickly expanded.
""
On the subject of messing with the "canon", It's actually the co creator of the original comic book series Peter Laird that is telling everyone to "take a chill pill" and "relax" NOT Micheal Bay. Any decision on "canon" have been decided by this guy, and he seems to be on board. Hell, in the last volume of the comics he made them in their thirties.

Yeah, it's asinine, but let's get over it and accept it already. Maybe the movie after this one will be about the turtles in their 30's, who knows....


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 2, 2012)

Michael Bay + TMNT = FAIL  



80s TMNT series FTW


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Apr 2, 2012)

gloweyjoey said:


> As a child of the 80's I grew up watching the original series. I also loved the movies, and at that age I was able to distinguish that the stories of the sets of Turtles were different, and both differed from the comic books quite a bit.
> 
> Then in 2003 TMNT started and I wanted NOTHING to do with it. They were not the same turtles I knew and loved, but the series followed the comic books more.
> 
> ...


The whole point is that Aliens are not Mutants, thus making them Aliens and calling them Mutants does not make any sense.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Apr 2, 2012)

RchUncleSkeleton said:


> gloweyjoey said:
> 
> 
> > As a child of the 80's I grew up watching the original series. I also loved the movies, and at that age I was able to distinguish that the stories of the sets of Turtles were different, and both differed from the comic books quite a bit.
> ...


The co-creator of the turtles making them in their 30's and still being "teenage mutant ninja turtles", also, does not make any sense, but its his choice to make, just like how he's giving this alien thing a thumbs up.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 2, 2012)

gloweyjoey said:


> RchUncleSkeleton said:
> 
> 
> > gloweyjoey said:
> ...



It's his choice, but that would be (and this is) an incredibly poor decision regardless. Considering that one of the core concepts of the series is being blatantly ignored, it's easy to see understand why fans are upset.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Apr 2, 2012)

Gahars said:


> gloweyjoey said:
> 
> 
> > RchUncleSkeleton said:
> ...


Just like how im sure fans were upset when he made them in their 30's, but that volume lasted for like 9 years or something like that. Im sure it wouldnt have lasted as long if it didn't sell. If fans can look past them being called teenage mutant ninja turtles in their 30's, Im sure they can get past the mutant/alien thing.

I agree that it is silly, as I stated in my original post, but Peter Laird has a point..... "relax"



Spoiler: chill out with Vanilla Ice



[yt]R_K6971WmAs[/yt]


----------



## Gahars (Apr 2, 2012)

gloweyjoey said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > gloweyjoey said:
> ...



It's worth noting that the comic is entirely different from the rest of the franchise (it's a dark, bloody, violent parody of the genre), and that it really isn't all that popular anyway. It's a small, less mainstream affair (from what I understand), so of course a majority series fans who were introduced to it from the different movies, show, etc. wouldn't be aware of it.

And, like, dude, age is just a state of mind.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Apr 2, 2012)

Gahars said:


> gloweyjoey said:
> 
> 
> > Gahars said:
> ...


I said that the comics and the cartoons and the movies all differed from eachother in the first post. It's right there in all these quotes. I also mentioned how TMNT 2003 was more closely based on the comics as opposed to the 80's series(i think we should stop calling them the 80's turltes too, as a majority of the series took place in the 90's) and the movies not related to either of the shows.

and the only thing I mention age for, was that even at a young age (6-7 years old) I was able to understand that the stories(even all of the origin stories) were different.

also worth noting the comic books came first and established everything, yeah not everyone is into buying comic books anymore, but to say that seems asinine aswell.

It was a parody of another comic book at the time, but was such a success, well, you know.....


----------



## Coconut (Apr 2, 2012)

Why is there no love for Biker MIce from Mars


----------



## Gahars (Apr 2, 2012)

@[member='gloweyjoey']

...Right, you recognize that all of the different series in the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles are all, well, different; naturally, the fanbases for each is different (there's overlap, but that's usually more between fans of the movies and the two cartoon shows). So arguing that this shouldn't be a problem for all the fans because a small subset of them continued to read a relatively low profile comic with a similar change just doesn't make sense. 

Also, it really doesn't matter if the comic established everything; it's practically irrelevant now. Setting the spark for the franchise is great and all, but if the most successful and (currently) popular parts of it diverged and took from there, then that's more important in this discussion of the fanbase.


----------



## thiefb0ss (Apr 6, 2012)

I wouldn't take Micheal Bay seriously....​


----------



## Clydefrosch (Apr 6, 2012)

whats your problem with having them coming from space, when the problem is obviously that they are not ninja turtles, but hero turtles!


----------



## kupo3000 (Apr 6, 2012)

Can it be even more weirder and awesome than this?


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 6, 2012)

haha they managed to turn the turtles into a generic japanese mecha anime
I love how he said "SUPA MEWTATIONTOIU" 

btw, the background music sounds like a mix between Fire Emblem and Golden Sun


----------



## Ethevion (Apr 12, 2012)

Looks like he's flushing my childhood memories down the toilet.


----------

